# MS SQL - Umwandlung von Integer nach Binary



## Dragon_MG (24. August 2004)

Hy Leute

Kann mir einer von euch verraten ob,  beim umwandeln einer Integer Variable in eine Binary Variable sich die Bytes swappen oder die so bleiben. Würde das dringend benötigen weil ich Integer Daten in Binär-Daten wandeln muss um diese direkt weiterzuverschicken.

Sollte es einer wissen wollen die Abfrage schaut zurzeit so aus:



```
DECLARE @nInt INT
DECLARE @nBin BINARY(4)

SELECT @nInt = 245

SELECT @nBin = CAST ( @nInt AS BINARY(4) )

SELECT @nBIn
```

MFG Dragon


----------

